# Hello to all.



## Hauntlord (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello to all. I am Hauntlord, Lord Of The Underworld. I love everything to do with All Hallows Eve (Halloween) and Horror.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey ya Hauntlord!!!! Glad you made it over.... Now getta postin


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome-


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

It was nice to meet you in the chat room the other night. 

You will like it here.

Welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hey Hauntlord...
let's see some of your dark creations okay....
welcome


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

welcome Hauntlord


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Hauntlord!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!

We want pics!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome Hauntlord


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there HL...good to see ya. Hope you have a good time here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to see you here Haunt Lord.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow. The actual Lord of the Underworld. This forum is more popular than I thought. Welcome!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

'ello 'ello. I'm pretty new here as well. I believe we've met in the RFR chat room if you are indeed the same Hauntlord. You'll like it here.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome!
.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the the Forum.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> 'ello 'ello. I'm pretty new here as well. I believe we've met in the RFR chat room if you are indeed the same Hauntlord. You'll like it here.


Yep HZ he is our same hauntlord lol


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Hauntlord!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Hauntlord!


----------

